# Coding from home - Medical Coding



## Candice Peckham

When I started school for Medical Coding in 2004, I really intended to Code from home. I still would really like to do that but would like some advice if anyone out there does it from home or knows what the requirements are, etc. Thank you. Candice


----------



## ngeorge05

*Remote Coding*

Hey Candice,

Finding a work from home job may be a bit difficult cause it depends alot on experience. I currently don't work from home but I am interested in it. I do have friends who do work from home and some found jobs mostly through staffing companies like H.I.M. Recruiters, Peak Health Solutions and Aerotek. Websites like indeed.com often can direct you to other recruiters. It takes time but experience in different fields is a big plus. Hope this helps!


----------



## mjonzey@gmail.com

*coding from home*

I just read about a site called sohojobs.org. I checked it out and there are a ton of jobs. There is a fee but from what I read it is WELL worth it!

Michelle


----------



## CatLaw

I don't know if you all have been getting the email from the AAPC from the Coding Network looking for at-home coders, but it looks like a good oppertunity!  They are looking for coders to work from home, anywhere in the U.S, part time or full time.  You may be interested.  I saved the email on my Blackberry.  If any of you are interested, let me know and I can forward you the email.

Thanks,
Catherine


----------



## medcoder9

Cathy can u give me the email address? Where can I find it in the AAPC website? Thanks.


----------



## ohn0disaster

I do think I saw that email, as well. Unfortunately, I deleted it.

However, just recently, I was recommended to a recruiter for K-force and ended up receiving numerous calls for remote coding opportunities. Alas, I have way too much on my plate as it is, having a full time coding position and a 3 year old son. I quite like my job and my afternoons with my little one, so I decided that this was not the time to take on a second job whether it be remote or not.

ANYWAY, my point is that K-force is on the hunt for reputable coders to do some coding from home. I believe their website is www.kforce.com but, you can just google Kforce and I'm sure it'll come up. Hopefully you can speak to one of their headhunters. 

I'm pretty sure they want someone with a few years experience and maybe some repute. I'd give it a shot though! Good luck!


----------



## StacyAnnSC

Cathy, I would like that info as well. My email is splaia@yahoo.com


----------



## knorman

Cathy, can you send me your information on the coding network looking for at-home coders?  Thanks so much!  My email is k_norman3@yahoo.com


----------



## joellynjohnson1@msn.com

I would like the information. email joellynjohnson1@msn.com


----------



## CatLaw

*Link to the Coding Network*

Here is is, everyone! 

Dear AAPC Member, Due to tremendous growth, The Coding Network is looking 
for remote coders with three (3) years specialty coding experience in any of: 
E&M, ENT, vascular, CT, neurosurgery, ortho, invasive cardiology, GI, uro, 
gynecology, surg-onc, general surgery, radiology (dx & IR), plastics, ASC, 
emergency, ophth, path, anes, or trauma/burn.
The Coding Network is also expanding its E&M auditing staff. If you have 5 years 
or more of E&M coding experience with at least 1 year of auditing background, we 
are interested in your application as an auditor, too.
If you have this required experience and want to learn more about this exciting 
opportunity, please follow the instructions below to contact this employer.
Position Summary Title: Senior Specialty Coder or Senior Specialty Auditor 
Employment Type : Contract Work Location: Remote (Anywhere in U.S.) Full 
Time/Part Time: Either Client: The Coding Network, L.L.C. Permanent/Temporary: 
Either Description: THE CODING NETWORK (www.codingnetwork.com), now in its 16th 
year of business, codes for physicians in 55 specialties in 49 states. Come join 
our team of 275+ coders who live the dream of working from home. Over the last 
twelve months, we have added more than 50 coders. The Coding Network is growing 
at a rapid, but measured pace, and we seek experienced specialty coders to join 
our team. Work from home in the USA on a full-time or part-time basis and earn 
25% or more than the published average AAPC coder salary. Coders choosing to 
work from home can obtain benefit packages from the AAPC including: health, 
dental, disability and life insurance. To qualify you MUST have a minimum of 3 
years of single-specialty experience and be willing to take our 
specialty-specific tests (actual cases from some of our 45 medical school 
clients). You must live-and-work in the USA. Selected coders will possess one of 
the major recognized certifications, live-and-work in the USA, have 3 years 
specialty coding experience, and have good communication skills. All of our 
coders are entrepreneurial mature adults who can work effectively from their 
homes with a minimum of supervision. If you meet these requirements and see 
yourself as a "cut above" the others, we invite you to join our Network of 
"black-belt" specialty coders and prosper with us. Our coders are paid 
generously and set their own schedules. Contact/Resume Submission: If you meet 
the above requirements, please follow this link to complete the form and upload 
your resume, and please be sure to enter AAPC9 as your Promotion Code. Note: Due 
to the number of applicants, The Coding Network is unable to respond to your 
emails or phone calls.
AAPC 2480 South 3850 West, Suite B Salt Lake City, Utah 84120 Local Phone: 
801-236-2200 Toll Free: 800-626-CODE (2633) Fax: 801-236-2258
https://www.aapc.com Credentialing the Business Side of Medicine


----------



## CatLaw

*Link to the Coding Network*

Here it is, everyone! 

Dear AAPC Member, Due to tremendous growth, The Coding Network is looking 
for remote coders with three (3) years specialty coding experience in any of: 
E&M, ENT, vascular, CT, neurosurgery, ortho, invasive cardiology, GI, uro, 
gynecology, surg-onc, general surgery, radiology (dx & IR), plastics, ASC, 
emergency, ophth, path, anes, or trauma/burn.
The Coding Network is also expanding its E&M auditing staff. If you have 5 years 
or more of E&M coding experience with at least 1 year of auditing background, we 
are interested in your application as an auditor, too.
If you have this required experience and want to learn more about this exciting 
opportunity, please follow the instructions below to contact this employer.
Position Summary Title: Senior Specialty Coder or Senior Specialty Auditor 
Employment Type : Contract Work Location: Remote (Anywhere in U.S.) Full 
Time/Part Time: Either Client: The Coding Network, L.L.C. Permanent/Temporary: 
Either Description: THE CODING NETWORK (www.codingnetwork.com), now in its 16th 
year of business, codes for physicians in 55 specialties in 49 states. Come join 
our team of 275+ coders who live the dream of working from home. Over the last 
twelve months, we have added more than 50 coders. The Coding Network is growing 
at a rapid, but measured pace, and we seek experienced specialty coders to join 
our team. Work from home in the USA on a full-time or part-time basis and earn 
25% or more than the published average AAPC coder salary. Coders choosing to 
work from home can obtain benefit packages from the AAPC including: health, 
dental, disability and life insurance. To qualify you MUST have a minimum of 3 
years of single-specialty experience and be willing to take our 
specialty-specific tests (actual cases from some of our 45 medical school 
clients). You must live-and-work in the USA. Selected coders will possess one of 
the major recognized certifications, live-and-work in the USA, have 3 years 
specialty coding experience, and have good communication skills. All of our 
coders are entrepreneurial mature adults who can work effectively from their 
homes with a minimum of supervision. If you meet these requirements and see 
yourself as a "cut above" the others, we invite you to join our Network of 
"black-belt" specialty coders and prosper with us. Our coders are paid 
generously and set their own schedules. Contact/Resume Submission: If you meet 
the above requirements, please follow this link to complete the form and upload 
your resume, and please be sure to enter AAPC9 as your Promotion Code. Note: Due 
to the number of applicants, The Coding Network is unable to respond to your 
emails or phone calls.
AAPC 2480 South 3850 West, Suite B Salt Lake City, Utah 84120 Local Phone: 
801-236-2200 Toll Free: 800-626-CODE (2633) Fax: 801-236-2258
https://www.aapc.com Credentialing the Business Side of Medicine


----------



## tdawson

i am definitely interested in this. Woud you please forward it?  Thanks


----------



## twizzle

*Coding Network*

Doesn't it ask you to follow the instructions below in the recruiting post?


----------



## ValVitCPC

Thank you Catherine, this information is fantastic,

I just want to mention something about sohojobs.org... I am not sure how reliable this website is, I registered with them this past friday and a couldn't log back in after my 1 month trial payment thru paypal was confirmed, so they took $19.95 from me and I cant get the information/leads from them, and there is no CS phone number listed anywhere! I am still waiting to hear from them after a few emails I sent, so I'll see this next week.

I am going to try these options you've mentioned above, thank you very much.

VViteri CPC-A

Even though I have the apprentice status, I feel confident, I am ready to work! Wish me luck


----------



## mstallings

I have tried getting a hold of the coding network. However, I have been unable to get a response. I have sent my resume and they replied back, only to say they have received my application and resume. Apparently it takes some time to get back to you (I heard from someone who codes for them remotely). It has been over 5 months since I applied. I have coded multiple specialities. I have heard nothing from them. I would be interested in any other companies that you do not have to pay. Thanks!


----------



## mstallings

I have tried getting a hold of the coding network. However, I have been unable to get a response. I have sent my resume and they replied back, only to say they have received my application and resume. Apparently it takes some time to get back to you (I heard from someone who codes for them remotely). It has been over 5 months since I applied. I have coded multiple specialities. I have heard nothing from them. I would be interested in any other companies that you do not have to pay. Thanks!


----------



## slurpee2104

If you could send that to me that would be great! slurpee2104@gmail.com


----------



## kristyrodecker

*Working from Home*

I've been working from home for five years and love it. I have a small list of legitimate companies on my web site. I have worked for three of the ones listed. Usually they require a minimum of two to three years of experience in a specific specialty.

This is a link to the list. Just scroll to the bottom of the page: http://www.medicalbillingandmedicalcoding.com/remotemedicalcodingjobs.html

Also, most at home positions are independent contract ones, so you may want to brush up on that as well.

Good luck -


----------



## graacie

*Needed used CODING BOOK 2009/2008*

Can anyone tell me where to get an used coding icd9 coding book cheap or free?


----------



## kristyrodecker

graacie said:


> Can anyone tell me where to get an used coding icd9 coding book cheap or free?



What uear are you looking for? 2011?

This is a new thread posted in the student forum from someone looking to sell their books https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=58899


----------



## coders_rock!

Cathy, that was very thoughtful of you to forward this info to the coding network, thank you. I guess I should stop deleting AAPC's emails...


----------



## harrisshaunice

i want the email please harris_shaunice@yahoo.com


----------



## blalocklynn@yahoo.com

CatLaw said:


> I don't know if you all have been getting the email from the AAPC from the Coding Network looking for at-home coders, but it looks like a good oppertunity!  They are looking for coders to work from home, anywhere in the U.S, part time or full time.  You may be interested.  I saved the email on my Blackberry.  If any of you are interested, let me know and I can forward you the email.
> 
> Thanks,
> Catherine



hello, Catherine! i am very interested in the work from home jobs. so can you please email it to me, would really appreciate it! blalocklynn@yahoo.com


----------



## KatHopkins

The Coding Network used to contract for my current employer, doing ED coding.  I was the in house contact person for their coders and they all seemed very happy with their jobs.  

They also have their own auditors checking on their coder's work - which was a selling point for us..not sure how the coders felt about it, though!

One thing to be aware of with any sort of contract work - it all depends on how many clients need coders...sometimes the work is only seasonal, or a stop-gap while the client finds an employee to fill the need.  You might find yourself having to handle documentation in many different formats, if you work with different clients... and there may be times when there's not enough work to keep all the coders working.  

Another factor - every contract coder I've talked with has been responsible for supplying his/her own computer, code books, and high-speed internet connection.    One of the ones working on our contract had chronic connectivity issues, due to her geographic location, and we had to ask TCN to replace her.   We've also had trouble in the past with contract coders not having computers that were compatible with our systems.   

Just a few things to consider.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com

KatHopkins said:


> The Coding Network used to contract for my current employer, doing ED coding.  I was the in house contact person for their coders and they all seemed very happy with their jobs.
> 
> They also have their own auditors checking on their coder's work - which was a selling point for us..not sure how the coders felt about it, though!
> 
> One thing to be aware of with any sort of contract work - it all depends on how many clients need coders...sometimes the work is only seasonal, or a stop-gap while the client finds an employee to fill the need.  You might find yourself having to handle documentation in many different formats, if you work with different clients... and there may be times when there's not enough work to keep all the coders working.
> 
> Another factor - every contract coder I've talked with has been responsible for supplying his/her own computer, code books, and high-speed internet connection.    One of the ones working on our contract had chronic connectivity issues, due to her geographic location, and we had to ask TCN to replace her.   We've also had trouble in the past with contract coders not having computers that were compatible with our systems.
> 
> Just a few things to consider.



Helencombs and  KatHopkins,
 Thank you for the info. I had seen advertisments for Coding Network but never heard anyone say they worked for them or knew much about them. Helen, Why do you not know if full time is a possibility? I'm just wondering?


----------



## helencombs

*full time*

I think it would depend on your specialty - my specialty doesn't seem to have enough work for full-time. it's barely part-time at some times of the month. After working with them a bit though, I might suggest looking elsewhere. There has come to light things that I'm not entirely comfortable with and I would guess any other coder wouldn't be either. But it's just my opinion. As always, do your research.


----------



## Kiracodes

And sometimes finding a work from home position in general is entirely specialty dependent. Some specialties are easier to find at-home jobs for as some coding companies may only contract for that one specialty. Emergency Room for instance. It's easy to do from home and there are a few large companies that are becoming strictly ER Coding companies that only hire at home ER coders. You can have an ER coder from California coding for an ER in Georgia. As apposed to say, Internal Medicine? Not impossible, but probably alot harder to find. Usually those at home jobs start out in office and they get sent home.


----------



## DoDCoder4You

Everyone needs to take into consideration the following things when thinking
about working from home.

Experiance, Many Work from home companys require you have at least 3-5 yrs
some even more.  Some require other requirements. (Example: Government/Military)

If you want to work from home because you want to be with your children.
Many work from home Coders have a quota to make per day. Its VERY hard 
to get your work done when you have MOM, MOM ,MOM every 2 mins.

It doesnt give you extra time to , clean the house, play with the kids, run to the grocery store.  I actully have Less time now than i did working at a Regular Job.

Not only do most work from home have a Quota, but they get paid by the chart,
so if you dont get your work done you dont get paid.


----------



## okiesawyers

DoDCoder4You said:


> Everyone needs to take into consideration the following things when thinking
> about working from home.
> 
> Experiance, Many Work from home companys require you have at least 3-5 yrs
> some even more.  Some require other requirements. (Example: Government/Military)
> 
> If you want to work from home because you want to be with your children.
> Many work from home Coders have a quota to make per day. Its VERY hard
> to get your work done when you have MOM, MOM ,MOM every 2 mins.
> 
> It doesnt give you extra time to , clean the house, play with the kids, run to the grocery store.  I actully have Less time now than i did working at a Regular Job.
> 
> Not only do most work from home have a Quota, but they get paid by the chart,
> so if you dont get your work done you dont get paid.




I totally agree with DoDCoder4You.  I have way LESS time working at home than I did working onsite.


----------



## lisabizier

CatLaw said:


> I don't know if you all have been getting the email from the AAPC from the Coding Network looking for at-home coders, but it looks like a good oppertunity!  They are looking for coders to work from home, anywhere in the U.S, part time or full time.  You may be interested.  I saved the email on my Blackberry.  If any of you are interested, let me know and I can forward you the email.
> 
> Thanks,
> Catherine


yes, please send me the email address..

mine is bizierbaseball@aol.com

Thanks so much. 
Lisa


----------



## Jaynine122

Originally Posted by CatLaw  
I don't know if you all have been getting the email from the AAPC from the Coding Network looking for at-home coders, but it looks like a good oppertunity! They are looking for coders to work from home, anywhere in the U.S, part time or full time. You may be interested. I saved the email on my Blackberry. If any of you are interested, let me know and I can forward you the email.

Thanks,
Catherine



Catherine could you forward that email to myself as well.  jaynine122@aol.com. Thanks!!  

Janine


----------



## Cloyd

*work from home*

Newly certified but would like to try for the work from home postion.  Can you please send me the e- mail also.  My e-mail address is redcyn66@yahoo.com.  Thank you


----------



## mh362000

*Remote coder*

My email mh362000@gmail.com


----------



## cindyo1004@yahoo.com

I am interested in any part time coding from home as I am unable to work full time now...  I have many years of experience and I have worked in many specialties such as: chiropractic, cardiology, orthopedic, opthalmology, thoracic surgery.  I also worked at a cancer treatment center in Maryland for 2 years....  I love all of these specialties but my favorites are opthalmology, orthopedic, chiropractic.  So if anyone out there is looking for a part time coder.. let me know.. I love coding and would love to help you out....

Thanks for the information...  my email is cindyo1004@yahoo.com


----------



## twizzle

i would suggest you research remote posts on this forum regarding TCN. They are not all they seem despite being around a while. I've heard more negatives than positives about them. Having said that, there are those who have had a good experience. I know when I spoke to them on the phone they were really quite rude and they never responded to the information I sent them (which they had requested).
Good luck. By the way, if you have no experience you will not be able to do remote coding. When you first start out you need all the help and advice you can get. Far better to be in an environment where those around you can help. I have a lot of medical background and could not have done remote coding without several years experience.


----------



## yxp

*working from home*

good morning

  Yes i am also interested in working form home.  
  My email address is casajo43@yahoo.com

thank you


----------



## lambfitnessgroup1@yahoo.com

*Seeking a coding position, (would love for it to be remote)*

Hello, 
Has anyone had luck finding remote coding positions? I have 2 years experience in billing and coding and am CPC certified.  I am looking for on-site and off-site.  If anyone has any leads please share. pleeeaasse

Lyn
lynmitch11@gmail.com


----------



## quelbird@yahoo.com

To Catherine...thanks for the post...please email me more info aat quelbird@yahoo.com.


----------



## spirving

*Be wary...*

Agreed with the comments that you need to be careful when dealing with this company. While I know someone that works for this company a co-worker and I both applied.  It took a month for them to reply to me requesting that I test. After giving me a 1 wk time limit to complete the test (more than acceptable) it took over 3 months to get a response. All I kept hearing was the person who grades the tests was on vacation and catching up.  After dozens of very friendly emails asking for test results they finally replied stating due to my test results they couldn't hire me. They also couldn't give me any feedback on my test results. None. My co-worker who applied a month before I did still hasn't heard back from them.  I believe they told me no just to get me to stop emailing them. Otherwise, why not give feedback. A simple score would have sufficed. Return emails have gone on with no response.

It was just as well. Taking over 3 months for a reply was a huge red flag for me. I wouldn't have accepted it anyway. What will happen if I ever had a problem?


----------



## twizzle

*Tcn*

Something I find surprising is that AAPC would have a relationship with this company.


----------



## malyssa28

Hi Catherine,

If you still have that email, would you be able to send it to me? Thanks!

couponladynj@yahoo.com


----------

